# Gan III 3x3x3 Speed Cube with Patented Innovative Octopus Core



## calvinfan (Jul 29, 2013)

Gan III 3x3x3 Speed Cube with Patented Innovative Octopus Core
Gan is a new puzzle in China. He is going to make the cubing world changed with his new patented innovative core, the Octopus Core.
The Gan III maintains the best corner feature and anti-poping mechanism. It keep very stable when speed cubing. With tiny adjustments on the pieces, you can move very smooth with neglectable friction at 45 deg but with little bit more friction at cube shape. 
Try it and feel it, you will love it. Cheers. ^^
Photo as below :


----------



## YddEd (Jul 29, 2013)

Isn't this just a MoYu Huanying with a different core..?


----------



## Username (Jul 29, 2013)

That's what I thought too


----------



## EMI (Jul 29, 2013)

That core looks awesome, it's propably gonna make the cube much faster and more stabil than the HuanYing (not)


----------



## uniacto (Jul 29, 2013)

but but but



Spoiler



the core doesn't change the performance when none of the pieces are actually touching it


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 29, 2013)

It'll make screwing the screws in nicer


----------



## YddEd (Jul 29, 2013)

(*I think* it)Doesn't even have a screw o.o
(*I think*)You just put the centre piece on, put springs and washers in then you have the 'screw head' to twist(?) in. The core has the other part of the 'screw' stuck on it o.o


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2013)

Why is this called an OCTOpus core?
And how can I "Try it and feel it, you will love it. "?


----------



## yockee (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm assuming you'll be able to use any or at least, most cubes on this core?


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 29, 2013)

YddEd said:


> (*I think* it)Doesn't even have a screw o.o
> (*I think*)You just put the centre piece on, put springs and washers in then you have the *'screw head'* to twist(?) in. The core has the other part of the 'screw' stuck on it o.o



I would call it a knut.


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (Jul 29, 2013)

the moyu came after than gan II though didnt it? so this would be just an improvement on their last cube


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 29, 2013)

...so many new cubes and they all suck.


----------



## windhero (Jul 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> ...so many new cubes and they all suck.



Bold statement. I wouldnt say that the new MoYu or FangShi puzzles "suck" by any standards.

That being said I'm not quite sold on the new core either. I'm estimating a flimsy result and center caps screwing themselves off during solves. No more misaligned cores though. Looks a lot like an unrounded WeiLong.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2013)

windhero said:


> ...No more misaligned cores though. ...


You are just making stuff up now, right?


----------



## windhero (Jul 29, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> You are just making stuff up now, right?



Based on the pictures the core is sold as a whole, which doesnt really leave much room to misalign or bend the core while doing a DIY. Many people have problems with screwing the screws in straight to 90 degree angles and I'm assuming this is an attempt to fix that particular problem. I haven't tried it or even held it in my hand so I cant say but I am entitled to my opinion nevertheless.

We dont even know the material of the core yet so it's hard to say. Is the core completely made of plastic or is the top part with the threads made of metal? Is the nut made of plastic or metal? All of these things will affect the end result.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 29, 2013)

windhero said:


> Bold statement. I wouldnt say that the new MoYu or FangShi puzzles "suck" by any standards.
> 
> That being said I'm not quite sold on the new core either. I'm estimating a flimsy result and center caps screwing themselves off during solves. No more misaligned cores though. Looks a lot like an unrounded WeiLong.



All the newer cubes feel cheap and flimsy. I guess they don't "suck" but they aren't any where near as good as the hype that people surround it with.


----------



## cannon4747 (Jul 29, 2013)

I think that something everyone is forgetting to criticise is how the HECK will we be able to tension a nut? We couldn't use a wrench, and a socket wrench might not fit into the center far enough. also, who really wants to go to the trouble of having to bring a socket wrench AND screwdriver around for on-the-go tensioning?


----------



## windhero (Jul 29, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I guess they don't "suck" but they aren't any where near as good as the hype that people surround it with.


That is true now and has always been so with new upcoming puzzles. I suppose that is what you get when you round up a bunch of teenagers and only a few sources of "authority" on youtube that review these puzzles.



Rubiks560 said:


> All the newer cubes feel cheap and flimsy.




I would only call the HuanYing cheap (the reason for that is obvious). However the SR and WeiLong are just much airier (not cheaper) than the puzzles people are used to (Dayan series being the prime example of this). I think it takes some time to getting used to especially if you're at an above average level with a good steady main, and I dont think it's even worth it to swap if you've built your style around a specific cube. Hype only affects people that dont know any better, and since those people arent used to any specific puzzle, the new puzzles would just feel as good as any other.

Since everything gets questioned here, here's a disclaimer: This is only my opinion and not any sort of fact.


----------



## radmin (Jul 29, 2013)

The spring will loosen and tighten that nut at the top as the centers turn unless the nut is plastic or threadlock is put on there. 
I do think that crooked screws are an issue to be solved, hopefully this begins a period of innovation that moves us forward.


----------



## piyushp761 (Jul 29, 2013)

It seems like a huan Ying with better hardware and maybe even better plastic quality!!


----------



## CubezUBR (Jul 29, 2013)

i think its going to feel like a huangying with a bit of lingyun and the core thing like most other people say will help with crooked screws and make it more sturdy. if its a OCTopus core that implys there are 8 stick bits?


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't care hype or not.. Just ordered one..


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 29, 2013)

radmin said:


> I do think that crooked screws are an issue to be solved, hopefully this begins a period of innovation that moves us forward.


I agree, and I welcome this new design, whether it succeeds or not. We've had plenty of new cubes that just tinker with the shapes of the pieces but have the same old core design with the same old problems. Kudos to this designer for taking a fresh approach, and I wish him success.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 29, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I don't care hype or not.. Just ordered one..



Ok, waiting for your unboxing/review.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 29, 2013)

Okay then.....
I actually quite wonder how this is going to do. I expect it to be a bit of a flop but really who knows?

And those of you going on about the OCTOpus thing, it's a translation from another language (I expect Chinese) where the word octopus doesn't actually have anything indicating 8.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 29, 2013)

calvinfan said:


> He is going to make the cubing world changed with his new patented innovative core, the Octopus Core.
> The Gan III maintains the best corner feature and anti-poping mechanism.



bs

not getting because people are just designing the same cube with slight adjustments and saying its the best design ever


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 29, 2013)

yay speculation


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 29, 2013)

I never liked my Gans Puzzle 2 it had week plastic kept breaking and after seeing this design I think the core will break easily.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 29, 2013)

I hate how Calvin's overhypes every new 3x3x3 though.....


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> I hate how Calvin's overhypes every new 3x3x3 though.....



but this one has brand new mechanism with revolutationary design !! it must be the best !!


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 29, 2013)

To the manufacturer: I wish you good luck in trying to mold that 6-legged octopus without any warpage...


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 29, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> To the manufacturer: I wish you good luck in trying to mold that 6-legged octopus without any warpage...



Or not making it to week and it be way to fragile.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 29, 2013)

I love the way people are saying the picture looks like it has better quality plastic than the Huanying. That's just awesome - it's a computer generated image, you could make it out of cheese if you had the right kit!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok well I predict the new octopus core will lose a tentacle or two within the first week of use.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hexapus core


----------



## ianliu64 (Jul 30, 2013)

Woah WTF?
Does the core even make a difference?


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 30, 2013)

Who knows

It's not like everybody's raving about the Chun core, and that one actually worked in testing.


----------



## Calcobrena (Aug 1, 2013)

*GAN III Hexapus Core--where's the feedback??*

Is it me, or is it hard to find any solid reviews on this thing? I decided to go ahead and pick it up with my recent HKnow store, but I was really hesitant as I only see scant reviews and virtually no reviews other than a couple demonstrations of the cube on youtube. What's up with that? Ah well, I guess I'll find out the hard way. I went ahead and picked up the Fangshi v.2 white body as well. I don't own the Fangshi v.1 though, just the Dayan Zhanchi and an old store-bought that was dragging me down.

And yeah, I know it's called Octopus core, but I don't call anything with 6 "legs" an octopus. It goes against my religion.

Ah well. Maybe I'll do an unboxing video when I get it since nobody else has.

Oh, and this is my first, so hello all. My name is Ami (pronounced like "Amy" but spelled with an "i" because people seem to think it is a different name than Amy and it's just a different spelling) and I live in Tennessee, USA.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, I hope you enjoy your stay 

If there's nothing to risk, then you could be the first to write a good review for this new core


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 1, 2013)

Welcome! Always nice to see another girl around. I guess people think "Ami" is something else because in french "ami" means "friend" and it's pronounced differently.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 1, 2013)

I like you. You can stay.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I like you. You can stay.


Is that how it works now? 

I have seen a thread about the "octopus" but not much more info. Please post a review yourself so Ollie doesn't have to change his mind.


----------



## Calcobrena (Aug 1, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Welcome! Always nice to see another girl around. I guess people think "Ami" is something else because in french "ami" means "friend" and it's pronounced differently.


Yep, that's exactly what they do! And, yes, that's always nice! 



Ollie said:


> I like you. You can stay.


That's... special. LOL Thanks? 



AvGalen said:


> Is that how it works now?
> I have seen a thread about the "octopus" but not much more info. Please post a review yourself so Ollie doesn't have to change his mind.


Yeah, if no good review pops up, I might at least do an unboxing. I can't promise a good review, I've never done one before. If it comes before I start classes, I should have time to make it. I start classes in 3 and a half weeks, but I'm hoping to get the package in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 1, 2013)

is it even produced yet?


----------



## Calcobrena (Aug 1, 2013)

It was pre-order, but now it seems to be shipping. I bought it here.

So... I guess we'll see. ;D


----------



## Calcobrena (Aug 2, 2013)

Argh, I got merged with the Gan III topic. I already knew about this topic and it's lack of feedback. :/


----------



## jayefbe (Aug 2, 2013)

Calcobrena said:


> Argh, I got merged with the Gan III topic. I already knew about this topic and it's lack of feedback. :/



This thread announcing this new cube was only posted three days ago. The lack of feedback is due to a lack of cubes in people's hands. Not lack of threads asking for reviews.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 2, 2013)

Calcobrena said:


> Yeah, if no good review pops up, I might at least do an unboxing. I can't promise a good review, I've never done one before. If it comes before I start classes, I should have time to make it. I start classes in 3 and a half weeks, but I'm hoping to get the package in less than 2 weeks.



Well, looking forward to your unboxing/review. Post it here when you have it up. 2 weeks... hmmm... hope I won't miss it while I'm in the hospital or something haha.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 2, 2013)

Calcobrena said:


> And yeah, I know it's called Octopus core, but I don't call anything with 6 "legs" an octopus. It goes against my religion.
> 
> Ah well. Maybe I'll do an unboxing video when I get it since nobody else has.
> 
> Oh, and this is my first, so hello all. My name is Ami (pronounced like "Amy" but spelled with an "i" because people seem to think it is a different name than Amy and it's just a different spelling) and I live in Tennessee, USA.



Hi Ami,

Welcome. My son is called Sami  I also have got both these cubes comming my way. You can find a video on youtube of Calvin turning this Gan III. Looks ok to me.


----------



## Calcobrena (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah, I saw that video. I mean, all you can really tell from it is that it seems like a good speed cube. There's no comparison vs the Zhanchi or the Panshi or the Fangshi v1 or v2. But that's OK. I also ordered a stickerless Panshi just because I don't own a sticklerless and I wasn't even going to buy the Dayan VI Panshi, but now I have a reason. It's really hard to get a good idea of a cube without seeing it compared to an understandable benchmark like the Dayan 5 Zhanchi and without some real commentary. That's why I found those videos on YT completely unhelpful. Heck, until it was disassembled I didn't even know if it was a Gan III! It's sooooo frustrating!

But it's OK. In about a week from Monday, I'll have it.

And you know what, I'm sure it's a good cube. But is this hexapus core voodoo a game changer? I remain a skeptic, but I'll buy it just to say I have one.


----------



## aaronblack (Aug 3, 2013)

of course not


----------



## YYT (Aug 7, 2013)

Brilliant core design！But it's a little bit small and light...such a pity


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Aug 8, 2013)

I ordered just the core to see if it makes any difference in a cube with a regular core.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 8, 2013)

They should make an octopus ball core so it wouldn't break.


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 8, 2013)

well, i am ordering the core so i can check if it makes any difference on DIFFERENT types of cubes.


----------



## Danimal (Aug 8, 2013)

Calcobrena said:


> And yeah, I know it's called Octopus core, but I don't call anything with 6 "legs" an octopus. It goes against my religion.


They call them Hexapus, maybe they should call it the hexapus core


----------



## Skullush (Aug 8, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> I love the way people are saying the picture looks like it has better quality plastic than the Huanying. That's just awesome - it's a computer generated image, you could make it out of cheese if you had the right kit!



I kinda want a cube made out of cheese


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, from this video I like the sticker colors and the sound of the cube.. This has been the strangest review I have seen.. 
[video=youtube_share;4ZVKoNEgMC4]http://youtu.be/4ZVKoNEgMC4[/video]


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 9, 2013)

OMG, that was only a 1 minute video and he solved that cube like 20 times at least


----------



## Username (Aug 9, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> OMG, that was only a 1 minute video and he solved that cube like 20 times at least



I counted 35


----------



## YddEd (Aug 9, 2013)

Username said:


> I counted 35


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Lazycuber (Aug 12, 2013)

It's right here. I wish that I have found a right place here because I just order a Gan III 3x3x3 Speed Cube with $12.35 from Eachbyte.com. I like the cube but I have not received it so that I do not know how is it working. I have also seen their ads on this forum. But I am still a little worry about that because it is the first time for me to buy cube online. Is there anyone have experience with them? How do you think the Gan III? Their site here  said many people like it. I am just confused. :confused:


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 12, 2013)

Lazycuber said:


> It's right here. I wish that I have found a right place here because I just order a Gan III 3x3x3 Speed Cube with $12.35 from Eachbyte.com. I like the cube but I have not received it so that I do not know how is it working. I have also seen their ads on this forum. But I am still a little worry about that because it is the first time for me to buy cube online. Is there anyone have experience with them? How do you think the Gan III? Their site here  said many people like it. I am just confused. :confused:



Well, at least one person thinks it is a great cube: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43474-Gans-III-3x3x3-Review


----------



## Lagom (Aug 13, 2013)

I just put together my GAN. Havent stickered it yet tho, will probably do it tomorrow.

Its fast, it cuts corners great. Its terribly loud and a bit blocky. Feels like a fangshi/panshi combo.


Not sure what to say yet, but it's not a bad cube at all


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 13, 2013)

Lagom said:


> .. and a bit blocky. Feels like a fangshi/panshi combo...



Yeah, but when you unscrew the screw a bit more (untill it almost at the end of the octopus arm) it becomes better. No locky feeling anymore.. It contains it's stability, but becomes fast. I think this core is a brilliant design.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 13, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yeah, but when you unscrew the screw a bit more (untill it almost at the end of the octopus arm) it becomes better. No locky feeling anymore.. It contains it's stability, but becomes fast. I think this core is a brilliant design.


You're talking about locking up, right? Lagom was talking about the cube feeling *blocky*.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah, I am talking about lock ups. Excuse.. that's something different than blocky.. It kind of feels like Guhung/Panshi indeed.. But Gan is much better in the locking department.


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 13, 2013)

Does it have that nice flexible feeling to it like the Fangshi? (aka soft springs)

And could you give a cube comparison?


----------



## Danimal (Aug 14, 2013)

It has the feel of Guhong V2 but with Wit Eden corners because of the holes in the corners. I think the squishy feeling is because the pieces themselves have very thin plastic. Still messing with tension myself to see what I can do on the lockups, but the cube is as the others are saying overall a nice cube.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 14, 2013)

The closest comparison I could make is with Lingyun, except it doesn't pop (at least not yet). It's very light, and any other cube feels heavier and more solid/rigid after a few solves with the Gan3.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 14, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> The closest comparison I could make is with Lingyun, except it doesn't pop (at least not yet). It's very light, and any other cube feels heavier and more solid/rigid after a few solves with the Gan3.



It's even lighter than the Fangshi?


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 14, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> It's even lighter than the Fangshi?


Yes - presumably coz no screws.


----------



## Danimal (Aug 19, 2013)

It is lighter, but not as smooth and solid as the Fangshi V2, but it is a nice cube and getting nicer as it breaks in. Still catching for me, I gotta find out what exactly is catching on it.


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 19, 2013)

Speedwise how is it?


----------

